# WHat the hell is an EMO KID?



## Rupes (Jul 26, 2006)

Okay boys and girls, i have just been exposed to EMO KIDS, and i am afraid, very afraid...
That next time I see one, I might just have to kill it will the fence palling, or worse...
Tell it to get a hair cut and SMILE!


----------



## AnteUp (Jul 26, 2006)

Plenty of them here is Brissy. 

My theory is that they exist in Sydney, but in Brissy you see them all in the same place. That place being King George Square.


----------



## Rupes (Jul 26, 2006)

AnteUp: i dont get out much!....
but seriously if they were my kids,,,,(cant type what i want to, may get in trouble)


----------



## Hickson (Jul 26, 2006)

So what is an EMO KID?

:?:

Hix


----------



## kwaka_80 (Jul 26, 2006)

a kid who wears black clothes, baggy mind you... black nail polish (best of times its whiteout coloured in with nicko) long black hair and a stright look on there face... Emotional and sometimes suicidal... approch with extreme caution and DO NOT FEED


----------



## munkee (Jul 26, 2006)

To anyone who isn't a goth or emo, an emo is a goth as far as I can see.


----------



## Retic (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah they sound like Goths to me, where did Emo come from ?


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 26, 2006)

I can comment on this one. A family member of mine is a EMO. She is 14.5 years, does not have the happiest home life and sometimes finds the need to cut herself with a razor. She recently spend 6 weeks with me and my immediate family to help her work her stuff out, with some success!!. But she has now returned to her home in Adelaide where I am sure it is just a matter of time before the cutting starts again. She has many female friends who also cut themselves.
My point is there is a very real reason why kids, mostly girls find the need to cut and hurt themselves and it is usually to do with a crap home life and low self-esteem issues.
Goths I can not comment on!!

If you are a EMO, talk to someone about how you feel!
Cheers,
Davo


----------



## soulweaver (Jul 26, 2006)

its a form of goth really, just a bit more depression added in.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: RE: WHat the hell is an EMO KID?*



Davo said:


> My point is there is a very real reason why kids, mostly girls find the need to cut and hurt themselves and it is usually to do with a crap home life and low self-esteem issues.



no matter what there is no need to do that!
there are always so many more options! they just want the attention....


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

so what does EMO actually stand for?


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 26, 2006)

Yeah stupid, really stupid people.They make it their style to cut their wrists.


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 26, 2006)

for any person to cut their wrists in the name of attention or for any reasons underlines an Emotional, (Hence EMO!) problem. Yes it is about attention.A healthy child may ask a parent or talk to friends or seek advice an emotionally disturbed child tantrums and cut themselves. To make the comment they are really stupid people is an insult to those people, adult or child who suffer from any form of mental illness. That is the same as saying women who suffer from post natal depression are stupid and should get over it. Or the guy who can not come to terms with his marriage breakdown resulting in not seeing his children turns a gun on himself due to depression.
As far as other options go, it all depends on the mental state of the person and that persons situation. eg Abusive mother, father with drug problems and never home, other family members not prepared to assist, educational problems, a neighbourhood that accepts it is cool to cut yourself and if you tell anyone about it then you are dobbing them in. One F---ed up situation!

Davo


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

TX-III i agree with you and going by the looks of what people are describing i might have been one of these EMO kids

up untill not too long ago

to put it basically without my animals im lost 

i work and live in my own house purely to support me and my animals
and since this i am now enjoying my life alot more 

just like the saturday it was my mums and uncles birthday 
mum bought me a shirt to wear it was black with a small white pattern on it and you know how many people were so happy to see me wearing something with colour even tho black shoes black socks black pants black hair black shirt with a small amount of white and they said its a nice change (about 60 people)

but yes they just need to get over them selfs and accept life and that it will only change when they make it change imo

no doubt people will have a go at me for saying what ive said but as far as im concerned its the truth
yes i now regret the scars on my arms chest and legs from razor blades as i actually enjoyed the feeling it gave me as i cut and i love to watch myself bleed 
but thats the past now
i have a daughter a loving family and my extended family of pets/animals and i love them all so much
although getting out of black and not doing those things can be hard but im proud in myself to say that its been 8 months since ive cut myself and i do now own blue jeans and an orange top alongside all my black clothes


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

the first word is supposed to be TX-lll

and i cant edit it to change it from thanks to what its supposed to be


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

grrr whats going on i cant wright TX it keeps changing it to thanks


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

T X


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 26, 2006)

good on ya jeramie, your animals, family and life style is making you happy! I hope the family member who I have been so passionate about explaining her thought processes and feelings, (as she has explained to me) will grow through her personal problems and come out the other side with a healthier attitude about life, her body and family around her.
Davo


----------



## waruikazi (Jul 26, 2006)

We have emo's in Darwin. they are like goths but wear slightly more colourful clothes, and the ones we have usually wear tight clothes. As for a blanket statement saying that they all cut themselves i would say is a load of rubbish. Yes some of them as we have heard do it to themselves but it is not confined to emo's, all sorts of kids do it to themselves and it is alot more common than anyone would think. A think you will find that boys do it more than girls (i could be wrong though) and it is more of a way of externalising pain or anguish they have mentally rather than for attention. It's only the ones you hear about that do it for attention and because of that it seems like that the only reason people do it is for attention.


----------



## mertle (Jul 26, 2006)

It's a real shame that some people find this to be a way to express their problems, as walking around in black and cutting yourself screams "I have a problem" 

And some young ones actually might think it's cool and do it for just that reason.

We need to help the real EMO'S, I have a friend in Syd who has a daughter like that, her poems are all so depressing that all I wanted to do was give her a hug and bring her home with me!

If your friend needs a hand Davo, give us a yell, she's welcome to some of my time, be it just going out to town during the day or just to chat.

I know it can be hard for the younger ones to get away from bad family situations and coming from a half normal home it makes me apreciate getting through it witout too many problems.

Altho alot of the kids like that shun any type of help as it's not their scene and i find that so sad, they just dig a bigger hole for themselves I think. 

Sometimes it can be too late to get help or admit that you need it........


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

thankyou Davo

hope the family member does get better 

as for waruikazi you are right there are a very large amount of people that do cut them selfs and the only reason i was found out for cutting was due to i ended up in hospital for almost a month and the doctors told my parents 
after that parents made me do councilling but that is something that i wont promote as id did not help me at all
i do and will not wear shorts ever even if i go swimming i do occasionnally wear a tshirt otherwis im usually fully covered either with a jacket or long sleeve top as you would have noticed by the pictures ive uploaded i have not had a short sleeve top on even when i was outside in the sun


----------



## jack (Jul 26, 2006)

I was of the opinion that emo was a musical style that began with bands in the late eighties such as the "rites of spring", lay fairly dormant as a genre, and appeared again in the noughties. This style of music is "emotional" (read whinging) fast punk like stuff. I certainly first saw the word used in "Maximum Rocknroll" (a punk mag) during the early nineties.
The modern emo kids do seem to be very goth like, and nothing like the originators.


----------



## Tristis (Jul 26, 2006)

heres the link to the emo song and video http://www.zippyvideos.com/3551143681244776/finished_emo_video/


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 26, 2006)

Davo, get over it, Im not talking about your friend or what ever, Im talking about the dozens of others that think its cool to have the scars on their wrist,Its the latest trend from what my kids tell me.Its only the odd one that has real problems.The majority are just following the trend and come from good homes.Some also talk about drinking blood and think they are like vampires.Its all about attention.You tell me these people arent stupid, well i disagree.


----------



## Rupes (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: RE: WHat the hell is an EMO KID?*



Tristis said:


> heres the link to the emo song and video http://www.zippyvideos.com/3551143681244776/finished_emo_video/



VERY 'hrmm" educational...
apparently an emo kid, come from well to do midclass, theses "emos" create a make-believe unhappiness/ depression to be noticed! and to have something to bitch about,


----------



## JEZ (Jul 26, 2006)

There's heaps of them here in Adelaide!!

I don't get it personally!!


----------



## tyrone (Jul 26, 2006)

Most wear tight Pants ....even the guys *Puke*


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 26, 2006)

pike i concede there are people out there going through the motions of being a EMO for the sake of being popular or one of the group and it is to these people I agree with your first reference to them!! completely!! These people are proud to be alternate and apparently emotionally troubled, but i was referring to the individuals who are genuinely emotionally hurting and deeply troubled and lack the ability to handle it as the majority of us would. Maybe I got off track there-the term EMO is used these days as Goth is used, or Punk back in the 70-80's, I was looking through the popular catch name and referring to the real people with the real problems. 
So whatever the correct clinical name for a youth with these particulal emotional problems is i do not know, but i guess they are not an EMO in the pop culture sense.
Cheers,
Davo


----------



## Oof (Jul 26, 2006)

This is way too deep for me......... i'm going to go back and look at the pretty yellow GTP again.


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 26, 2006)

I did a post a couple of months ago, about "International Beat Up an Emo Kid day" hehehe


----------



## triptych_angel (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&amp;file=viewtopic&amp;t=19601&amp;highlight=


----------



## Tanny (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a 16 year old daughter who is EMO. She comes from a caring, loving, open minded home, a place that is sometimes a sanctuary for some of her more troubled friends. Her reasons for the choice of lifestyle...she digs the bands, she likes the clothes, she enjoys the friendships and it gives her a way of rebelling the system. 

Yes, they do appear Goth but wear more colour and Band shirts, the way they dress is androgynous, the boys are buying girls jeans. The hair is usually black, sometimes with a few bright coloured streaks. They have, what I would term, mod hairstyles. Most seem to like long fringes that they can hide behind. They like punk to screamo music. Not all cut themselves but there are many who do (how many of the older generations were looking for attention but did it by using drugs, stealing, playing up in school etc?) A lot of these kids are also what they call straight edge... that is no drugs, alcohol or sex. (will see if I can con my daughter into writing a piece on the EMO beliefs, she is very good with words)

I had always thought they were unfriendly, but while observing a large group of them they were affectionate and open with each other, male and female. Most will even cuddle the parents of their mates.

Yes, a lot of these kids are troubled but then society really isn't giving them much to look forward to with unemployment being so high, cost of living increasing, the shutting off from the outside world with our enclosed yards, the loss of knowing your neighbourhood families, the amount of conflict between countries and the seemingly uncaring nature of the older generations. How many kids do you see that are out until all hours of the night? Is it because we, as parents can't control them or because as long as they aren't disrupting what we are doing it doesn't matter where the kids are?

I have been involved with children at all levels, from being a parent, a sports coach, a friend, a shoulder to cry on and a school teacher. There are gangstas, emos, punks, goths and the list goes on. Just remember there are kids in all these groups that will always need more help and support from society than they are going to receive from home and I will be one of those out there to give it.

I just hope that a lot of us remember that we too dressed, did things and listened to music that our parents and grandparents thought were conjured by the devil.

Here's to an open, caring, considerate world that tolerates all types. 8)


----------



## Glimmerman (Jul 26, 2006)

APS is having quite a serious week thus far. :cry: I'm enjoying the diversity though 

My heart goes out to the True Emotionally Distrurbed EMO kids but I can't get my head around cutting yourself for fun or to be accepted by others.


----------



## Magpie (Jul 26, 2006)

Tanny, i agree with a lot of what you are saying, there's an old saying.. goes something like "It's easy to see the exit to the maze from the outside" but are you truly serious about this statement?


> Yes, a lot of these kids are troubled but then society really isn't giving them much to look forward to with unemployment being so high


----------



## pixie (Jul 26, 2006)

EMO-Sooky Goth, always found in large groups, 99% of them make up problems to be different.... i went to high school with a lot of them, the ones in high school that did have problems didnt parade them and use them as a fashion statement


----------



## JEZ (Jul 26, 2006)

> APS is having quite a serious week thus far. I'm enjoying the diversity though



It definately has been a serious week so far..

I agree it keeps things interesting...  

Although I can never have enough Herp talk..


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahh emo...goth's tacky new loser 'associate'
Can I just say they are NOT goth, they are not a form of goth-if anything it's a cheap immitation. Nothing more than a shallow fashion trend with tight pants and terrible hair. They listen to pop music for god's sake :lol:... I'm betting on it disapearing as quickly as it appeared.
I have a particular gripe with it...with people who think everyone who wears black and has dark fingernails and wears band shirts is a whiny little emo. As soon as those little kids grow up they'll start feeling some real pain abut how ridiculous they'd been..
:lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## cris (Jul 26, 2006)

IMO the worst thing a troubled person can do is change themselves in order to be accepted into a group, especially a group of troubled ppl who are often into drugs. I knew a number of goth type ppl in school their now all junkies(well last time i saw them they were, might not even be here anymore)  



> Yes, a lot of these kids are troubled but then society really isn't giving them much to look forward to with unemployment being so high


Unemployment wouldnt be so "high" if the bludgers wernt on drugs :lol: 
I here there are so many tradies in australia none of them can get any work these days...hmm :?


----------



## Velten (Jul 26, 2006)

personally i am not an emo or a goth, i have been through a stage of cutting myself a little but mainly i just used a pin so not many scars.
i was having a hard time with everything that that time and pain seemed to dim the emotional aspects (stress etc) 
Pike1 you said about kids thinking they are like vampires, personally i do like the taste of blood (my own that is) and it kinda gives me a high.
i dont however cut myself anymore but i do prick my fingers every so often.
i personally think most "emo's" are just following the bands and that sort of thing because its cool, most of the ones i know have never cut themselves and the only thing is that they tend to wear tight black cloths with black hair. i have never been one as i hate the music and the fashin but i have cut myself my parents never found out but i did get sent to a counciler cause i did want to leave the world as it was, let me tell you that this did not help in the slightest, my mum also told my boss at work and he talked to me afterwards i wanted to kill my mum but no this has never happened 

emo's from my point of veiw are just following the fad or craze because its cool or what ever, people that are emotionaly unstable and depressive are the real ones that need to re think their life through. im not ashamed that i used to cut i'm just proud that i got through it as i said before i no longer cut for emotional release only a pin prick to get some blood, i dont think im a vampire but my bllod is an excellent year

Velten


----------



## cris (Jul 26, 2006)

I gave myself a smiley once or twice when i was younger, more out of bordom than anything. Then i found out it was more fun giving them to others  

Pain causes the release of endorphans and adrenaline i think(?), hurting your self is just like drug abuse/use only its free coz your body supplies the drugs.

I cut myself all the time the only trouble is im never trying to :lol:


----------



## Velten (Jul 26, 2006)

smileys were always good when ur not depressed


----------



## star11 (Jul 26, 2006)

The cycle of life goes around and around, and history repeats itself.

Every generation goes through the same stage, it only changes with the current trends and fades at the time. The rebellious stage, I think, is a part of discovering who we are, everyone goes through it to some degree. If you look at the past it has always been there. The people who don't undersatand it probably remember the rave days, the hommie days, the hippy days.....or ....actually that is far as I can remember but some of you oldies may remember more.... :wink:


----------



## chickenman (Jul 26, 2006)

an emo is basically a goth that cuts them selves.
and alot of emos dont always become emos because they are depressed and stuff, the do it because they want to be "cool". lol those people are stupid cause no 1 thinks its cool acept for other emos who are stupid lol.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

haha cris

i remember smileys i still got a slight scar from one in high school i used to run bets and make my lunch money on seeing who can tolerate the most pain and of course i never lost :lol:

this has been more interesting than i thought it would be i was expecting everyone to drop it

there are so many things id like to say to some people but i may gett banned for doing so 

but on the up side of things its good to see some caring people on here and its good to see those of you who have gotten through the problems that you have even the ones who havnt posted on here but have read this thread


----------



## Mase (Jul 26, 2006)

emo = vat69


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Jul 26, 2006)

Grabs the popcorn


----------



## jessop (Jul 26, 2006)

Goths &amp; EMO's hav really low self esteem generally... Otherwise they are trying to make a statement which is either "screw the world" or "i like looking like a thin drugged out zombie so leave me be" or they just really like black... either way it's their life so i'd just let 'em be.


----------



## nathanbrisvegas (Jul 26, 2006)

Grrrr dont get me started on these things 

attention seeking freaks who usually dont have problems just want attention and to fit in. I personally think they're a stupid idea, ive had heaps of pretty friends of mine go cut they're hair off and decide that they need to wear 8 inches of make up to make them look like a racoon they seem to think its cool but i dont 

sad state of affairs


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 26, 2006)

Is it just me or when you read 'EMO' you think someone is talking about puppets and mispelled 'ELMO'??

My opinion is this: 
There are many kids who need help- just look at the system. Why are kids roaming the streets at night? Why are kids addicted to drugs and alcohol? Because of all the bleeding heart types who have taken away parental rights. 

You can't smack them- its physical abuse.
You can't ground them- they call it deprivation of some sort (can't think of the legal term they use)
You can't yell at them- its verbal abuse.
You try and stop them from going out and you get 'you can't stop me'. (I've even heard a teenage boy say to his parents that if they stopped him from going out- he'd dob them into the police for abuse-he then added he'd 'exaggerate' if he had to, that he hated living in the house because he couldn't do what he wanted, he was old enough to do what he liked - he's 14!! And so on....this I'm told happens frequently to parents with rebellious teens)

Parental rights are coming to nothing- because they're taken away by lawmakers who want to shut the whinging goody two shoers up. 

THAT is why there are so many kids out there that think the world owes them something- and then when they don't get what they want- they are ready to jump in front of the nearest bus. 
And the stuff that Censors let our shildren watch is disgusting- isn't there enough horror, violence and sexual innuendo in the world already that we have to imitate it on tv, in movies etc? 

Take these little brats who like to play violent games and show them the corpse of a child who's been murdered viciously- and see how fun death and the waste of human life REALLY is. 

I know there are kids who need help- but there are a lot who are just doing things to make themselves look big, or to fit in. Much like how we did when we were kids- although I would have never thought of hurting myself - and I've experienced some horrifying things in my life- but I chose to be bigger than the problem and seek help. 

And for the kids just trying to fit in, disfiguring yourself is just insane- if you know kids who are doing this- they REALLY need help- because they obviously have VERY low esteem to cause themselves harm in order to 'fit in'. 

JMTCW.


----------



## mitchyj (Jul 26, 2006)

i h8 emos


----------



## Xenogenesis (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: RE: WHat the hell is an EMO KID?*



kwaka_80 said:


> a kid who wears black clothes, baggy mind you... black nail polish (best of times its whiteout coloured in with nicko) long black hair and a stright look on there face... Emotional and sometimes suicidal... approch with extreme caution and DO NOT FEED


It appears we have very different views, I think you may find that popular opinion of an emo kid is
Jeans so tight he finds it hard to walk
tight little black t-shirts so you can see how scrawny they are
they usually have black hair, usually with their face partially coverd by it
and they usually have cut marks on their wrists or somewhere on their body.


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jul 26, 2006)

I have nothing against 'Goths'. If you examine the general Goth philosophies, its not about being a miserable suicidal freak.

A lot of people wear dark clothing and the like to be different from the masses....I know I dye my hair a bright vibrant colour at least once a year - just cause I can, and cause I like to be a bit different than everyone else...call me weird if ya want... 
It makes me feel young too I guess....I wasted most of my teen years being a 'grown up'...so I figure I'm allowed to act a bit teenagerish every now and then!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 26, 2006)

I've never really understood the 'lets be different by dressing all the same' mentality.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jul 26, 2006)

Vat69 said:


> Ahh emo...goth's tacky new loser 'associate'
> Can I just say they are NOT goth, they are not a form of goth-if anything it's a cheap immitation. Nothing more than a shallow fashion trend with tight pants and terrible hair. They listen to pop music for god's sake :lol:... I'm betting on it disapearing as quickly as it appeared.
> I have a particular gripe with it...with people who think everyone who wears black and has dark fingernails and wears band shirts is a whiny little emo. As soon as those little kids grow up they'll start feeling some real pain abut how ridiculous they'd been..
> :lol: :lol: :roll:



Yeah, i'd agree with that.

I actually love the Goth scene (although i'm not part of it) and love Goth bands. I'd never heard of EMO kids before and have never seen anyone who may resemble one. I do question their choice in music however, mainly because I dont think any Goth/punk/metal bands out there are encouraging any of their fans to feel depressed. Quite the opposite for me, Goth/Black Metal (even Satanic) is so uplifting for me personally...cant get enough of it. I dont think any bands can be blamed for the way these kids are feeling, so i often wonder why these kids gravitate to it.

Just my thoughts, nothing more.


----------



## jeramie85 (Jul 26, 2006)

AntaresiaLady this is so true 

You can't smack them- its physical abuse. 
You can't ground them- they call it deprivation of some sort (can't think of the legal term they use) 
You can't yell at them- its verbal abuse. 
You try and stop them from going out and you get 'you can't stop me'. 

i personally think the cain should be allowed in schools and punishment from parents is fine and that now days alot of us are too soft

just like i hate the way lots of people seem to think there kids are "ADD" yes there are some that are but not everyone

i remember the day i was in school and was taught about how i cant be smacked and everything else 
and my step dads response to it it was something like
"if your going to call them youd better call an ambulance too to pick you up"
i never called em 

i look back now and think they had every right to be angry with me for things i did and that when it was happening i thought i was hard done by
if i was in there shoes it would have been worse to be honest


----------



## tyrone (Jul 26, 2006)

Ok emos need to get a life....stop cutting themselves...... and the guys need to stop wearing tight jeans/chicks jeans..

The only ppl who think u r cool r the other emo's ........ and to 90% of the population ur r a weird person.... Get a F Life 


I HATE EMO's


----------



## ihaveherps (Jul 26, 2006)

Honestly, 99% of cutters are jokes. The human race is becoming weak, when these fools are becoming a protected species. As a species we almost need to go back to the days of survival of the fittest, and let Darwinian theory cull the weak. My life was no bed of roses, very hard by any standards, but my grandfather had it way tougher than me. I have earned everything I own, everything. From homeless, to achieving a traineeship and a trade (seperate fields)... these soft excuses... , from middle / high class families, who will be handed opportunities/support, are those who I have to compete with in life. 

Its hard for the seed that falls in the forest, to compete for light just so it can survive. Other seeds are sown in greenhouses, in the perfect environment, and struggle... I say weed them out, they can still be good for compost !


----------



## Tanny (Jul 26, 2006)

[[/quote]
Unemployment wouldnt be so "high" if the bludgers wernt on drugs :lol: 
I here there are so many tradies in australia none of them can get any work these days...hmm :?[/quote]

Send all those unemployed tradies to North Queensland, we need them here. Some people near Cairns are still waiting for someone to give them a quote for repairs so they can claim insurance, months after Cyclone Larry ripped the place apart.

Definitely an interesting week of learning and debates and not heated arguments. Well done to all involved.

Most of my daughter's group don't use drugs or alcohol. Cutting yourself is nothing new, I had mates doing it in the early seventies, we were also using drugs and getting drunk. I'm just glad she is nowhere near the "wild child" I was at her age.

Those of you that didn't do something the older generations didn't agree with must of led sheltered or boring lives. My parents hated my music, my boyfriend, my clothes, my friends and my life. Every generation has something they like to think is their own. It was hippies and punk in mine.


----------



## junglemad (Jul 26, 2006)

i can't understand cutters, i can understand liking music your parents hate as i liked KISS when i was a kid and they aren't the greatest role models. It didn't mean I put BS make-up on and spat fire and blood, i just liked loud rock music.
I can't understand guys who want painted nails and eye liner, but then i can't understand vandalism or grafitti either.


----------



## reptililian (Jul 27, 2006)

These days a goth is likely to be university-educated, employed, environmentally aware, politically aware, and a functioning and contributing member of society. 

Sounds like someone I would like to have in my neighbourhood.

One day the emos will grow up too, realise that black is really not their colour, that navy goes much better with their skin tone, and hope their parents don't pull out too many family photos at embarrassing moments.

That said, the teenage years can be a very difficult time for a lot of young folk, and depression is a very real problem for too many people of any age.


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 27, 2006)

reptililian said:


> These days a goth is likely to be university-educated, employed, environmentally aware, politically aware, and a functioning and contributing member of society.
> 
> Sounds like someone I would like to have in my neighbourhood.



And how! :wink: 

...Mase...don't ever call me looking for advice...  :lol:


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 27, 2006)

There is an aweful lot of generallising going on in this thread... not entirely unexpected 

I'd say the reasons people choose to be the way they are, are many and varied, some like to fit in, some think they should, some make a concious descision to make a statement (express themselves) through what they wear, some think its "cool" or "in"... what ever their reasons... do they harm you in any way?

Everyone here is judging a word fairly heavilly 

Just leave them and the suject alone... is it a constructive conversation?

Most of what i wear is black and its not that way to make any statement, simply because it is the only colour that i feel comfortable wearing. I have torn shreds out of myself with a multitude of objects and not once was it done for attention, it was to try and quiet the emotional pain i was going through at that time, I saw doing that to myself to be my only option at the time (incorrecty). Hopefully now i remember that i do indeed have other options... hopefully 

Ian

PS: The funniest thing about this is that part of the reason that the NAZI's killed millions of people is because of the way they looked  enjoy that thought...


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 27, 2006)

> Everyone here is judging a word fairly heavilly



I just re-read this...  SCRATCH "*Everyone*" and replace it with "*A lot of people here are*"


----------



## cris (Jul 27, 2006)

Im actually supprised this thread was allowed to exist to begin with, ppl discussing other cultures has generally been a no go zone when ever i mention something about other cultures its moderated instantly.

But i guess belittling other cultures is acceptable if there emos or goths :? 



> PS: The funniest thing about this is that part of the reason that the NAZI's killed millions of people is because of the way they looked enjoy that thought...


Yes true but the nazi culture is also a culture and apparently all cultures are to be treated with equal respect here in our multicultural country even those who preach hate and promote ethnic and/or cultural domination.



> Just leave them and the suject alone... is it a constructive conversation?


I think it is i think its very important to talk about other ppls cultures in an open and honest way even if most cultures are a no go area in today's society (not just this site).


----------



## NRE-808 (Jul 27, 2006)

i agree, if the belief system or culture isnt harming anyone or anything or removing people or things freedoms in anyway... than they should be left well alone...
NAZI's though... its well documented what they did and i dont think oppression should be supported or allowed... though that is in a way oppression, it is trying to overcome a foe that means to do harm and remove freedoms and choice from people... there is a difference... it just depends on your perspective wether it is a possative or negative difference.
If the conversation was not so... hostile, i'd support it. but with comments like "I HATE EMOS" etc... is it REALLY constructive?


----------



## hornet (Jul 27, 2006)

i'm an emo, emos dont just cut for attention, alot of the time it just takes their mind off all the crap they go thru or they dont wanna hurt other people so they hurt themselvs, i used 2 cut, sometimes it would be everyday, you cant say they do it 4 attention as alot dont let people c the cuts and dont tell anyone whats going on, i dont cut anymore but i cut my arms, wrists, legs and chest when i did, you get some posers ho do it just 2 fit in but its so easy 2 tell they r fake, anyway, my life is getting better now, i'm happyer then i used 2 b, i'd b lost without my animals and my music


----------



## tempest (Jul 27, 2006)

I've got a couple of younger friends who are emo and they are great people for the most part. It's just a culture, and their way of expressing themselves. Some might not like it and you're entitled to your view. Sure, emos have been pulled in to stupid things like cutting because it's almost become a fashion statement these days. This is the bit that is most disturbing about their choice of lifestyle. 

Sure emo's are foolish for cutting as part of their culture but they will realise that soon enough. It's just a shame that they don't know what they are doing to themselves to fit in is going to scar them for life and won’t be so cool down the track. Kids rebel, and as people have said, the names change over time and the styles change but it's just kids struggling to find their own identity. We really shouldn't begrudge them that (after all we did the similar things) but rather provide them with support if they will allow.


----------



## Davo66 (Jul 27, 2006)

So, I think we can clearly see there are at least two types of EMOs.

a) the ones who are dressing the part, acting the part, sounding the part and maybe even indulging in a degree of cutting. the reason solely being to fit in with a particular social group. ie other EMOS, to be cool, to be alternate etc and then,

b) there are the seriously emotionally disturbed individuals, of any age who are not able to cope or handle a certain situation or feel a certain internal pain which they are unable to understand and for them the only solution is a combination of alcohol, drugs and cutting! all three or just one of these! 

Group B are the people who are in need of help and intervention, these are the kids who are carrying out their actions moslty unknown to their parents, social groups etc

For the seriously disturbed people out there try and get help one way or another , and for the socially conscious copy EMOs continue to do your thing but realise you are making the actions of the seriously disturb people trendy and socially desirable for portions of the younger populations who just think it is a cool alternate Goth thing. Think of all the mental illness problems that humans have, I don't see people dressing up so they look like a woman with post natal depression, or a people dressing up like they have manic depression, or anorexia or bulima or male performance anxiety depression etc these all are real mental ilnesses but no group copies them why do socially conscious EMO choose to dress like the real EMOs with real problems?

Guess I should re-read this prior to posting but what the hey! If I have annoyed anyone, Sorry but what I feel.

Cheers,
Davo


----------

